# Green Audi A3 from SEMA Featured on Eurotuner.com



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Remember that green Audi A3 that turned up in our coverage of the * 2010 SEMA Show *? At the time we didn't know much about it but now thanks to Sam Du and our buddies over at Eurotuner we have more information about the car.

Los Angelino Jose Romo started out in the Euro lowrider scene that is actually more Hondas than Euros. However, he's moved on and up to an Audi. We're guessing the build will be controversial to our readers but we applaud him for building his dream.

Read it after the jump.

* Full Story - Eurotuner *


----------

